# EugeneChoe's friend Crystal...



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

...made the DNR fishing report.

You can see it here:

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/chesapeake.asp

Way to go, Eugene and Crystal.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## nuffintodo (Sep 22, 2005)

*haha*

Kinda funny, I'm friends with those 2 but never knew they fished so much  At least I have more fishing partners now!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I see why she made the DNR Report ...

She's cute !! 

Way to go Eugene 

A hummina-hummina-hummina


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I didn't know Sandy points had mud banks... wait... thats the so called "beach"... 

congrats on getting on the DNR report!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I see why she made the DNR Report ...
> 
> She's cute !!


You got that RIGHT cygnus-x1.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

wow...she single?,,,Neil , Teo...Eugene's in the A/C...if he includes Crystal


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WOW! Got my attention. Nice catch EugeneChoe. Oh, nice fish also.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> wow...she single?,,,Neil , Teo...Eugene's in the A/C...if he includes Crystal


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd like to catch me some of that.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

are all of you asian?


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats to Eugene and Crystal...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

stupidjet said:


> are all of you asian?


The few that ain't wish they were.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> are all of you asian?


Whats that supposed to mean? A beautiful lady is a "Beautiful Lady" no matter what ethnicity/culture she is. And add to that a fisherlady ... Now thats SCHWEET!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey congrats*

Way to go.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

haha thanks! yeah i think i got her on that cuz she was cute hahaha. 

cygnus-x1 - i could be wrong but i dont think he was talking about what you think hes talking about. hell i barely know these people nor have i asked, but over the past lil while, well, it doesnt take a genious to figure out most these boogers (including myself) are asain...haha. big-e and i were talking bou it the other day..."dude i think theres alot of ****** on P&S. yeah, i figured p&s would be a bunch of older white peeps" haha 

Yup, shes real cute. nope, not my catch (got my limit of 1 already... so sad for me... hahaha.) yes deff, shed be a great catch. Yes, Shes Single...NO, i dun wanna hook you up (maybe i can work something out..for sum fishing equipment..rods, reels...j/k..or am i.. , haha. 

haha and to the awesome A/C hey if thats the case, me and big-e will start our own club, hahah. you guys can have her.  

thanks yall


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Dang Teo,*

Every time I check your in here looking at Crystals pics.  Lets just wake Tam up and see how she feels about that?    LOL.....HAT


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> Every time I check your in here looking at Crystals pics.  Lets just wake Tam up and see how she feels about that?    LOL.....HAT




Hmm...smell a little black mail.....I think they are coming down this weekend....I may have to give Tam the D/L


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Hmm...smell a little black mail.....I think they are coming down this weekend....I may have to give Tam the D/L



damn Hat you gotta call him out like that? Come on now! wheres the love? I got ten dollars on Tam. That girl is little.... but she's mean. Crystal aint got noffin on Tam.... and tam is definately FHB.

I see how it is. NOVA aint got no love for the AC??? WHAT? AIGHT... Ya'll can be some junior AC then. Ya'll gotta do better than them lil bluefish tho, when you start catchin some fish about 15x bigger we'll let you take on "junior ac" status. Thats right... AC HOLDIN IT DOWN!!!

i think those bluefish you were catchin ended up gettin used as bait... here he is in this fishes mouth...










oh wait no it was bait for this









no no no, my memories bad, i think maybe we used it for this?









no it mighta been this one









or we might have used them striper fishin









nah i think we used them drum fishin

















and our tokens at work!
















limits of trout









its cool tho. we aint got nothin but love for you MD boys... but here you go, enjoy your bubble tea and these....










dont forget your sandwich bubble tea boyz! thats it thats your new crew name... THE BTB, Bubble Tea Boyz!









gotta run man we gotta go catch some fish!!!!    

nothin but love....-the AC


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Oh and you gotta be able to cast past the bouy to catch them fish!

-ac OUT!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> Every time I check your in here looking at Crystals pics.  Lets just wake Tam up and see how she feels about that?    LOL.....HAT


Hey What are you talking about? I was never look at her like that. I was checking to see what was all the hype about. 

Hey NTKG, you didn't have to pull all them pictures out like that. Next thing you know they'll throw their line right on top of you and ask "what you catching".


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Damn, Neil. You had to go there, didn't ya?  

Looks like dem Junior A/C guys got some cathin' up ta do. 

But I wouldn't count them out too quickly, though.

Where's the pics of NS4D?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Posing with you NJ.......along with our wives and kids   .....these are few trips, that I had the skunk in tow...I am hoping to pass the skunk to you NJwanna be A/C  .....


You fishin this weekend?....you will love the HDX!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Whats that supposed to mean? A beautiful lady is a "Beautiful Lady" no matter what ethnicity/culture she is. And add to that a fisherlady ... Now thats SCHWEET!


no man, i didnt mean it that way, i'm not even talkin about the girl...i was just wondering if you all were asian...thats it...basically what eugene said...


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

ntkg.....can i go fishing with you?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Where's the pics of NS4D?


That is dirty... but sadly i dont have any! (digi anyway)

al, NJ always been AC, he's one of our tokens... i unfortunately dont have his cobia pictures


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Neil...jus glad that me,you Teo...and the rest of the cast ( asian or not) can fish together....


Now, question is..is NJ holding back?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

holy crap isnt that the guy from mad tv...you know the "kenneth park class of 2006, this is a 2 part question." from harold and kumar. haha has this become a who got the biggest fish contest..cuz we can make it a whos got the biggest "pole" contest...so ive been told bout you guys by sum va hunnies...  haha j/k. but shit for real though those are sum awesome fish!! a/c in da house!!
looks like me and big-e found our club name...its the "we catch bait for ac club so they can catch bigger fish club" haha 

BTW- anytime theres something going on lemme know, see what i can do. pm me or if you guys got message me on myspace! im a myspace whore if yall didnt figure out. 
 click for eugenes MYSPACE page


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> no man, i didnt mean it that way, i'm not even talkin about the girl...i was just wondering if you all were asian...thats it...basically what eugene said...


Ok man ... it's hard sometimes to interpret how someones question / statement relates to the previous post. Sorry I took the wrong interpretation


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

EugeneChoe said:


> whos got the biggest "pole" contest...
> 
> 
> a/c in da house!!


dood hate to break it to you, but none of use asians are gonna win the who got da biggest pole contest.... 

as long as we got love for the AC we cool! myspace junkie... bubble tea.... rx7.... you aint no fisherman. got von dutch? LOL your prolly readin this chit from the PC BANG!!! 

sent you a add me on myspace...

neil


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

haha pc bang... only been to one of those like 3 times...well i go to the one at the chinatown montreal when i visit up there!! haha and i may not be a serious fisherman compared to "use" but i do love it as well as my many other hobbies! hey variety is a great thing! haha man i love the a/c cuz i love asian people (even though most my friends are not asain, or are the "white washed" asains. its so bad sometimes that my portugese friends are more asain then sum of my asain friends!..) 
anyways got your myspace request!! haha glad you found me! and maybe you can invite me down to va of where ever "kenneth park class of 2005" and teach me the ropes, to sum serious fishing!! i only have love for everyone! ttyl


----------

